# Trying something New Wild Rabbit



## fishman (Feb 8, 2013)

I went hunting this weekend and we killed 6 for the day.  Now for the rest of the fun.  I normally fry and then back my Rabbit I was lighting the smoker up for some other stuff so I decided to try Rabbit.

First did a 24 hour Brine of salt, suger, cajun spice.  Then Dryed and rubbed with Jeff's Rub.













Seasoned Rabbit.JPG



__ fishman
__ Feb 8, 2013






I will update everyone in a few hours when they are done.  I am planning to cook these until about 160 internal temp unless anyone has experinace with these and suggest a better temp.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks good man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I like rabbit  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Super easy to skin & clean too.  I'm in for this one


----------



## mike johnson (Feb 8, 2013)

IM STARVING NOW!!! Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## 05sprcrw (Feb 8, 2013)

I am thinking those are going to be great, I have smoked them in the past with mulberry wood and they turned out great with just a standard brine.


----------



## fishman (Feb 8, 2013)

Well the cooked much quicker than I thought 3 hrs and they got to 160.  Tast was very good but the outside was a little tough.  I am thinking I should have sprayed them with some juice or at least water.  Good thing I have 4 more to try and make it better.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Thanks for watching.













cooked rabbit.JPG



__ fishman
__ Feb 8, 2013


----------



## fishman (Feb 8, 2013)

Last Picture for this the sliced rabbit. 













sliced rabbit.JPG



__ fishman
__ Feb 8, 2013


----------



## xjcamaro (Feb 11, 2013)

Try wrapping them in bacon. Thats how i do mine.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123466/fathers-day-rabbit-qview#post_824141


----------

